# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Yoga? Hell Exercise Thread

## Virgil Jones

We couch potatoes need to figure this out. In a private room in my office, I can jog around, dance a bit. Not very cool, but I need it for health reasons. We all do.

I am about to play a song, dance around a bit, no big deal, don't call me a fag or anything.

Here goes

Don't laugh, damn you

----------

HoneyBee (08-15-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay...exercise...i'll take a quick spin on the golf cart.

----------


## Virgil Jones

All right ladies, and I realize that most of you are ladies. Here is a faggy song to dance to, I swear you won't be as fat if you move around a little

----------


## Calypso Jones

FAT!!   ah'mo git my flyswatter.

----------

Virgil Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> FAT!!   ah'mo git my flyswatter.


LMAO, I am trying to motivate myself. I need the exercise, help me here

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am on this for one day, but I swear I won't be tomorrow unless you ladies motivate me

----------


## Virgil Jones

If you hold me to it, I will probably live an extra 20 years

----------


## Calypso Jones

> LMAO, I am trying to motivate myself. I need the exercise, help me here


oh I guarantee you if I get my flyswatter you're gonna git some exercise.

----------

MrogersNhood (12-30-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

baby sitter lost 30 pounds doing the hula hoop ten minutes a day 3 x....throughout the day.  I guarantee you she had to cut back on her eating.  

Did you know that your stomach can hold, healthfully, NO MORE than 2 cups of food at a meal.  This is protein, veg(fiber) and carbs. ANymore than that and you will gain weight.

Thnk about that...2 cups.   2 oz of meat is a serving and that is 1/2 cup.   If you get your eating under control first, you can put off the activity for a little while...although, the exercise can help.   It is better to learn how to eat than to exercise like a mad woman every day.   You can't keep that up...you'll get old and you can't do it.   Besides.  some exercises are harmful to the body.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> oh I guarantee you if I get my flyswatter you're gonna git some exercise.


LOLOL. I only mean that I am practicing what I preach, just today mind you, I am exercising a bit. I need encouragement. Perhaps this thread will motivate me in a strange way

----------


## Virgil Jones

> baby sitter lost 30 pounds doing the hula hoop ten minutes a day 3 x....throughout the day.  I guarantee you she had to cut back on her eating.  
> 
> Did you know that your stomach can hold, healthfully, NO MORE than 2 cups of food at a meal.  This is protein, veg(fiber) and carbs. ANymore than that and you will gain weight.
> 
> Thnk about that...2 cups.   2 oz of meat is a serving and that is 1/2 cup.   If you get your eating under control first, you can put off the activity for a little while...although, the exercise can help.   It is better to learn how to eat than to exercise like a mad woman every day.   You can't keep that up...you'll get old and you can't do it.   Besides.  some exercises are harmful to the body.


Calypso, give me a song so I can exercise

----------


## Virgil Jones

> baby sitter lost 30 pounds doing the hula hoop ten minutes a day 3 x....throughout the day.  I guarantee you she had to cut back on her eating.  
> 
> Did you know that your stomach can hold, healthfully, NO MORE than 2 cups of food at a meal.  This is protein, veg(fiber) and carbs. ANymore than that and you will gain weight.
> 
> Thnk about that...2 cups.   2 oz of meat is a serving and that is 1/2 cup.   If you get your eating under control first, you can put off the activity for a little while...although, the exercise can help.   It is better to learn how to eat than to exercise like a mad woman every day.   You can't keep that up...you'll get old and you can't do it.   Besides.  some exercises are harmful to the body.


Actually I am not fat, I am just out of shape. I am feeling wimpy, I need to man up

----------


## Virgil Jones

I am more of the drunk dude who never exercises at all

----------


## Calypso Jones

you just need a little tune up is all, i'm sure.  and I've no doubt about your manhood.   :Wink:

----------


## Sheldonna

> We couch potatoes need to figure this out. In a private room in my office, I can jog around, dance a bit. Not very cool, but I need it for health reasons. We all do.
> 
> I am about to play a song, dance around a bit, no big deal, don't call me a fag or anything.
> 
> Here goes
> 
> Don't laugh, damn you


Just don't grab your crotch like the girl did, Virgil.  I embarrass easily...lol.

But seriously...dancing keeps you young.  I dance to the "Happy" song.

----------


## Sheldonna

> FAT!!   ah'mo git my flyswatter.


Flyswatter, Hell.  Get yer baseball bat out for that one, CJ!  lol

----------


## Sheldonna

> oh i guarantee you if i get my flyswatter you're gonna git some exercise.


r o f l m a o  !!!


Now that I would pay to see....

----------

Calypso Jones (08-15-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Sheldonna

> If you hold me to it, I will probably live an extra 20 years


Virgil....just strip down to your underwear....grab the nearest hair brush.....and go to it re: your Best Cruise Imitation!  Nobody could or would fault you for that!




Well.....almost nobody....lol.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I like the workout music from the 90s.  This was as close as I could get. I have my own at home.


   nice motivational thoughts too.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Virgil....just strip down to your underwear....grab the nearest hair brush.....and go to it re: your Best Cruise Imitation!  Nobody could or would fault you for that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.....almost nobody....lol.


God I was hoping Rebecca DeMornay was about to show up

----------


## Virgil Jones

Am I crazy to start the workout phase at 49? I am not talking about aerobics, just dancing to songs I like, which I guess is kind of like Aerobics

----------


## Calypso Jones

@Virgil Jones...I wonder if we're related.    

Anyway....how about this.  Let's put this in members only or here...and i'll sticky it for one month.  Everyone who wants to participate takes their own beginning weight or measurements or whatever they use, maybe fitting into a pair of pants...and we'll see what we can accomplish in 30 days.   what do you think?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> @Virgil Jones...I wonder if we're related.    
> 
> Anyway....how about this.  Let's put this in members only or here...and i'll sticky it for one month.  Everyone who wants to participate takes their own beginning weight or measurements or whatever they use, maybe fitting into a pair of pants...and we'll see what we can accomplish in 30 days.   what do you think?


Anything, as long as you ladies stay on my ass about exercising

----------


## Virgil Jones

I think dancing around to a song is the perfect workout for lazy bums like me

----------


## Sheldonna

> God I was hoping Rebecca DeMornay was about to show up


Lol!  

Here is what I like to dance to.

----------


## Calypso Jones

okay.  @Sheldonna  @roadmaster  @Trinnity @Katzndogz @Honey Bee  @GreenEyedLady who am I forgetting....lCan we help Virgil out for one month.   They say doing something for 27 days makes it a habit....I don't say it but somebody does i'm sure. LOLOL

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I think dancing around to a song is the perfect workout for lazy bums like me


how are you gonna measure your success?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> okay.  @Sheldonna  @roadmaster  @Trinnity @Katzndogz @Honey Bee  @GreenEyedLady who am I forgetting....lCan we help Virgil out for one month.   They say doing something for 27 days makes it a habit....I don't say it but somebody does i'm sure. LOLOL


If you ladies make me dance from now on, I swear I will live to be 100

----------


## Virgil Jones

> how are you gonna measure your success?


I am already hurting from some of the exercise, but I will leave it up to you to judge

----------


## Virgil Jones

My legs started burning during the Lynyrd Skynyrd song

----------


## Sheldonna

> I like the workout music from the 90s.  This was as close as I could get. I have my own at home.
> 
> 
>    nice motivational thoughts too.


Did you ever to Dancercize?  Love it!  Those were the days!

----------


## Calypso Jones

you should measure your waist  and if possible get on the scale.   But only once per week...same day...same time.  Otherwise you make yourself crazy.

and being a man....you need to do weights.  got any?   if you don't then use cans of veggies or milk cartons and gradually add more water.   But what am I talking about...all men have weights.  USE THEM.

----------


## Virgil Jones

Just so you guys will know, I blew up a little here for no reason at all one time. I did a similar blow up at Stumble Inn and a mod named Sam got pissed at me.

Sam is okay with me now, I do not even remember posting the moronic and really not that offensive comments. Shit just happened because I was drunk. The couple of times I have become offensive online were mind numbing stupid episodes, no offense meant

----------


## Virgil Jones

> you should measure your waist  and if possible get on the scale.   But only once per week...same day...same time.  Otherwise you make yourself crazy.
> 
> and being a man....you need to do weights.  got any?   if you don't then use cans of veggies or milk cartons and gradually add more water.   But what am I talking about...all men have weights.  USE THEM.


I may have to substitute pushups for weights, unless I buy some weights

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

This lady makes me wanna dance. Anyone want to dance?

----------


## Virgil Jones

Alizee, fresh, beautiful, amazing

Meanwhile, I have finally decided to get in shape

I will have womenz flocking to me, I just need to get in shape, right?

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------

GreenEyedLady (08-15-2015),MrogersNhood (12-30-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones



----------


## Calypso Jones

@Virgil Jones

How long are you going to commit exercise by dance??   20?  30 minutes?

Virgil...i'm serious here.   I did motivational speaking for awhile.   YOU NEED to answer these questions, have goals, have plans, GET YOUR STUFF IN ORDER.

----------


## HoneyBee

Here dance!

----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## GreenEyedLady

20 minute work out. Best and easiest ever.

----------


## HoneyBee

If you can do this, you've made it!

----------


## HoneyBee

> If you can do this, you've made it!



See if you can spot McCauley Caulkin and Liz Taylor!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> @Virgil Jones
> 
> How long are you going to commit exercise by dance??   20?  30 minutes?
> 
> Virgil...i'm serious here.   I did motivational speaking for awhile.   YOU NEED to answer these questions, have goals, have plans, GET YOUR STUFF IN ORDER.


I am committed to exercise one song at a time, several times a day

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## GreenEyedLady

Here you go Virgil! Try this one!

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Here you go Virgil! Try this one!


That is truly awesome. I really can dance

----------


## Virgil Jones

My legs are getting a little bit sore, whoa is me. I need this.

Mom just asked me for $200 for a bottom mattress, I already give her $500 every month. I cannot say no to her, but I should have. Since Dad died, she only has her social security, (his actually), this is very common for the baby boomers, nothing saved at all.I am starting to feel the pinch a little bit, worrying about what is coming in versus going out. Yes, she is ifringing a bit

----------


## Roadmaster

I always suggest speed walking, not running, yoga or anything else. Start off slow and then pick up the pace in time.

----------


## Trinnity

> If you hold me to it


 :Evilgrin:

----------


## Virgil Jones

I swear my body has stiffened up, just between naps. I am committed, I need another song to get me going dammit

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Neo

> I swear my body has stiffened up, just between naps. I am committed, I need another song to get me going dammit



Virgil what is your height and weight?

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Virgil what is your height and weight?


5 ft 8, 165 pounds

----------



----------


## Neo

> 5 ft 8, 165 pounds



Thats 12stones   You are overweight.  Your BMI is ....1 stones =14pounds overweight 
if you lost 14 pounds you would immediately see  and feel the benefits.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Thats 12stones   You are overweight.  Your BMI is ....1 stones =14pounds overweight 
> if you lost 14 pounds you would immediately see  and feel the benefits.


Dammit, if I lost 14 pounds, I would be a scarecrow, your charts are wrong. I am not overweight, I am just weak

----------



----------


## Virgil Jones

I wanna be the one during the zombie thing that actually has the strength to help, not the wimpy whiny loser that curls into a corner and wimpers

----------



----------


## Neo

> Dammit, if I lost 14 pounds, I would be a scarecrow, your charts are wrong. I am not overweight, I am just weak


A healthy fit guy...not a scarecrow.

My ideal weight is 10st 10lbs.  At this weight I can run pretty far, I'm lean yes...press ups  30  pretty easy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

if you're just weak you don't need exercise you NEED WEIGHTS.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> if you're just weak you don't need exercise you NEED WEIGHTS.


You ladies stay on my ass about it, and I will be fit. That is all I want, I don't want to be the weak link for the coming troubles

----------


## Virgil Jones

Well if you ladies won't post songs, I will dammit
]

----------


## Virgil Jones

"Not all women are whores; just the ones I know"

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...g-Music-Thread

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

http://www.charlesatlas.com/index.html

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Hairball

> "Not all women are whores; just the ones I know"
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...g-Music-Thread


You might want to get out more.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> You might want to get out more.


Sorry, that was a quote, not a comment

----------

Hairball (08-17-2015)

----------


## Hairball

Do you do yoga?

I could never do it. I ride a single-speed bike and work on the Bowflex. Yoga just never really made sense.

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Do you do yoga?
> 
> I could never do it. I ride a single-speed bike and work on the Bowflex. Yoga just never really made sense.


I limped around all day today, I think I overdid it on the Yoga thing LOL

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


That song is perfect for Yoga, or whatever this is called. I am breathing heavy now.

----------


## Virgil Jones

Secret Asian Man has that 60s rock beat, here is another

----------


## Virgil Jones

Keeping the 60s go go theme

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

All right ladies, I am going to end my workout with something high energy. I posted a lot of 60s music today, because many of you came of age in the 60s, and now you are actually in your 60s, oh well

----------


## Virgil Jones

Please keep in mind, my drunken stupid comments are just that.

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones

I am doing very well with my exercises. It is working out great

----------


## Virgil Jones

By the way, I hate this video. I am posting it for Rita Marley

----------


## MrMike



----------


## HoneyBee



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## MrMike

lol

----------

Virgil Jones (10-24-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

It really is more like jogging in place, I swear

----------

MrMike (10-24-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones

You guys are offering little to me in song material. I may very well have to go BeeGees

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Neo

Quit posting your videos on YouTube Virgil  :Geez:

----------


## MrMike

crap.... I can't un-see that





> Quit posting your videos on YouTube Virgil

----------


## Virgil Jones

> Quit posting your videos on YouTube Virgil


TC, you need to seek mental help

----------

MrMike (10-24-2015)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones

This exercise thing is helping me, pre-diabetic I am told, jogging in place is not queer, how about this song.

----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones

> 


I am guessing that Jimmie Page had the guitar parts, before the lyrics were added. I realize that there is a very fine line for artists to write songs, usually in the 20s, a person loses that gift

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones

I guess if I am really going to exercise, I need to play some actual dance type songs

----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Virgil Jones



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Jim Rockford

Yoga is not good?

----------


## Jim Rockford



----------

Strangelove (12-30-2016)

----------


## GoodJames

Yoga?

----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------


## Strangelove



----------

Yossarian (08-08-2020)

----------

